

Yii 1.1.14 release candidate is available - resurtm
http://www.yiiframework.com/news/72/yii-1-1-14-release-candidate-is-available/

======
rdoherty
I've used Yii in a few projects and it's probably the most underrated and
least known mature PHP framework out there. Amazingly well organized,
documented and powerful. I'm always a little disappointed when a new PHP
framework pops up and gets all the attention while not even achieving 20% of
Yii's feature set.

~~~
aram
I agree there; somehow I got the feeling that mostly Chinese and Russian folks
are using it, meaning that up-to-date resources/tutorials in English are
limited.

One of the major things in v1.x that put me off from feeling too comfortable
with it was the lack of coding standards - naming conventions, spacing etc.
This might be personal, but to me that was one of the little annoying things
that didn't really let me make the switch completely.

v2[1] addressed these things which may lead to a better adoption. It looks
pretty promising, but it will need more time to become stable.

[1] [https://github.com/yiisoft/yii2](https://github.com/yiisoft/yii2)

~~~
phpnode
I'm a bit puzzled by your post to be honest;

While there are significant numbers of Chinese and Russian Yii developers,
it's always been an English first project, all documentation is in English (as
well as other languages) and almost all 3rd party extensions are written in
English too.

Regarding coding standards, Yii 1.x code does indeed have quite a cramped
style and this (afaik) was never documented, it was more of an informal
agreement between contributors to maintain a consistent feel. But why did you
find this a barrier for entry when writing applications on top of it? It's
only whitespace and of course, you're free to use your own conventions in your
own code.

~~~
aram
The best example is the fact that the first (and the only AFAIK) conference
was held in Ukraine and most of the coverage was available in either Russian
or Ukrainian. There were slides in English, but noone was writing additionally
about it in other languages.

Also, while the site and official docs are in English, adoption of a framework
is greatly influenced by the people who are blogging about it. I found many
devs actively writing about Yii in Russian/Chinese, while the English sources
were either outdated or ended up on "Let's build a helloworld app with Yii" or
comparing Yii's performance with Cake/CI/Symfony/potato.

Regarding coding standards - this is personal and of course you can change it,
but to me it was a sign of ignorance and reminded me of sloppy coding.
Whenever I do something through gii (code generator) I had to do a few rounds
of replaces to format everything the way I want. Doesn't influence anything
directly, but is damn annoying.

Hope this makes sense.

~~~
phpnode
Ok I see your point regarding the conference, that was a bit annoying for me
too.

I'm still confused about your coding standards point, considering that the
core framework _is_ pretty consistent, just that those standards are mostly
not written down. Also, for future reference, you can copy the Gii templates
and edit them for your needs, the default templates are simply meant as
reasonably sensible defaults.

~~~
aram
Regarding the coding standards - I meant on these things: no spaces
after/before '=>'/ or dots for concatenating strings, mixing camel and snake
cases sometimes, naming of certain classes/methods weren't so clear etc.

Thanks for the Gii templates; will definitely have a look at that.

------
adamors
Yii is cool, it's one of the most mature and opiniated PHP frameworks out
there. I wish their Active Record implementation was available elsewhere as
well.

------
ainsej
Yii is an amazing Framework all-round, well documented and has a fairly active
community.

I just finished my first Yii extension which can come in handy when mixing Yii
URL creation and Javascript: [https://github.com/Ainsleh/Yii-
JSUrlManager](https://github.com/Ainsleh/Yii-JSUrlManager)

------
twidlit
We are using this for our web and backend at Lifebit and i can confirm this
makes PHP development so much more enjoyable. We have tried Code Igniter,
CakePHP and a bunch of others. Has the right mix of community, documentation,
weight, speed and code commits activity.

------
babuskov
Some time ago I wrote why Yii is much better than CodeIgniter:

[http://www.backwardcompatible.net/123-7-reasons-why-yii-
fram...](http://www.backwardcompatible.net/123-7-reasons-why-yii-framework-is-
better-than-codeigniter)

------
trestles
Why is a dot release on the homepage of hacker news? Not saying that to be
snarky but is there any specific reason.

~~~
phpnode
Because people upvoted it. Also this is a relatively significant release with
some important new features, e.g. redis cache support and password helpers

